# Robin Williams dead?



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Just heard on the radio that Robin Williams has died. Hope it's not true. If it is may he RIP. 

Thanks for the laughs Robin.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Heard the same... RIP Captain my Captain.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I heard that too. Possible suicide.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Ditto...nanoo, nanoo....rip


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I just read another thread on 2vool that said the same thing. ;(. What a waste of talent if it was suicide.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

RIP
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-robin-williams-dies-20140811-story.html


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Found at his home...age 63 .....suffered from Depression....RIP dude


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Dang! RIP


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Sad deal


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

WHY????


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

This is so sad. He made so many people smile and laugh even though he was going through such hard times with depression. My daughter saw it on the internet and we both teared up. They won't confirm but it sounds like a suicide. RIP Robin Williams.....You will be missed.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Back on the nose candy, he hanged himself.
RIP


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

SHAZZBOTT !!! No more

Very sad...he was one of a kind


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

RIP


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes he was a very good comedian.


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Very sad, such a waste. RIP


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

He was a Natural!!!http://news.msn.com/pop-culture/sheriff-robin-williams-found-dead-in-apparent-suicide


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the laughs, your humor will be missed in a time when we all need it so much.

RIP


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah Itâ€™s true. R.I.P.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

may he rest in peace!!!


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

He will be missed.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Nanu nanu

RIP


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

bill said:


> Thanks for the laughs, your humor will be missed in a time when we all need it so much.
> 
> RIP


 Amen.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Sad deal. He was as funny as they come, and a great actor. RIP


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> WHY????


I don't know but when suicide happens I always think of a tombstone I came across in a cemetery in Austin after a family member's funeral.

The tombstone had a picture on it of a very pretty girl and the date of birth and death date put her at 17.

The inscription said:

"It got to the point that the pain of living overcame her fear of dying."

I'll always remember that.

TH


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Very upsetting. I really liked his humor. So sad.


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

Sorry to see him go. Not so much lately but in some hell holes I understand he did the USO thing. Nothing against Bob Hope or some current C&W stars. But Robin would show up in some no name place just by himself no pretty girl backup, no huge band just himself and do a great job. USO liked him cost nothing. Gonna be missed.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

One of the funniest people to ever wallk this earth. RIP MR. WILLIAMS


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

The movie "Fisher King" was way too true, RIP Robin!


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

We lost a national treasure, RIP Robin, God help your troubled soul. And may it find peace.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Lost a good one today. Rest in Peace.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Sometimes, the people that try the hardest to make people laugh are the saddest people of all. RIP, Robin.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow. On their way. RIP.


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Another great one gone too soon.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

He & Jonathan Winters two of my favorite-Very very sad-RIP sir


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Was really hoping this was another stupid internet death hoax when I first saw it. RIP Robin. One of a kind and one of my favorites. You will be missed.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

A permanent solution for a temporary problem.

Remember this phrase folks.

Everything will pass.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for many years of laughs, your humor will be missed...RIP


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Mind over Matter, RIP sir.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I can't comment on suicide, since it makes absolutely no sense to me. I'm so glad that God has blessed me where I can't fathom contemplating taking my own life. 

Money and fame can't buy happiness apparently.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I looked at the news this morning to see some 20,000 men, women, children of all ages struggled against starvation, thirst, exhaustion, summer sun exposure and terror to find their way up a mountain to save their lives from Muslim extremists. Most of them made it through despite of the horrible odds.

This afternoon I read the news of a man, who has a successful career, a loving family, living in a well to do environment with great financial wealth, ending his life because of alcohol addiction. Is the pain that great that he just had to end it all? Why couldn't he look at those unfortunate people to appreciate what he had and how lucky to be where he was in order to carry on living? 

It just does not make sense.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the many laughs, sir. He was a year older than me. Great job Robin. R.I.P. CF?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

On The Hook said:


> I just read another thread on 2vool that said the same thing. ;(. What a waste of talent if it was suicide.


So if he was not talented, then it would not be a waste??? Doesn't make sense.

I've fought depression for years and can tell you that it can take a toll on you to the point that you feel there is no way out. Don't ever judge unless you have walked a mile in someone else's shoes. I feel sad that he felt suicide was his only option.

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Rest In Peace..


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

IMHO, depression is a disease and it has a mortality rate (if not treated) just like the rest of the diseases in our society.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Depression,substance addiction, bi-polar disorder, all caught up to him. He made lots of people smile. So sad. RIP.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

RIP Robin Williams. All I will say.


----------



## badfish45 (Dec 16, 2011)

I believe it's more of a travesty that men and women who served in the military are doing this, some who would love to have the resources to get help yet can't get the help they really need.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

RIP Robin


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> I don't know but when suicide happens I always think of a tombstone I came across in a cemetery in Austin after a family member's funeral.
> 
> The tombstone had a picture on it of a very pretty girl and the date of birth and death date put her at 17.
> 
> ...


How could you ever forget it? Drugs, alcohol, & depression are often a lethal combination. I've seen a lot of it first hand. RIP Mr. Williams.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

depression is an evil affliction....
back in the '60's we called it "Nerves"
the Rolling Stones song about "Mothers Little helper" was so true here.
miss ya, Moma.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

kweber said:


> depression is an evil affliction....
> back in the '60's we called it "Nerves"
> the Rolling Stones song about "Mothers Little helper" was so true here.
> miss ya, Moma.


That song is actually about the anti-anxiety medication Valium, although anxiety can be very debilitating as well. A dual diagnosis of depression & addiction is a tough nut to crack. Most fail when they choose to leave their support world thinking they got it beat only to find the symptoms creep back two fold.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Sometimes, the people that try the hardest to make people laugh are the saddest people of all.


Bruce that's a profound statement and so very true.

Anyone remember this poem?

*Richard Cory*

By  Edwin Arlington Robinson

Whenever Richard Cory went down town, 
We people on the pavement looked at him: 
He was a gentleman from sole to crown, 
Clean favored, and imperially slim.

And he was always quietly arrayed, 
And he was always human when he talked; 
But still he fluttered pulses when he said, 
"Good-morning," and he glittered when he walked.

And he was richâ€"yes, richer than a kingâ€"
And admirably schooled in every grace: 
In fine, we thought that he was everything 
To make us wish that we were in his place.

So on we worked, and waited for the light, 
And went without the meat, and cursed the bread; 
And Richard Cory, one calm summer night, 
Went home and put a bullet through his head.


----------



## simple (Dec 9, 2010)

RIP to an amazing artist. You will be missed


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

mastercylinder said:


> Sometimes, the people that try the hardest to make people laugh are the saddest people of all. RIP, Robin.


x2


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

so sad :***(


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

You know it is bad, when a man who is adored by so many, can see no other option.

He was always one of my favorite actors. Dead Poets Society is one of my all time favorites. Good Morning Vietnam cracked me up as a kid. 

R I P Mr. Williams.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Had to watch this again this morning


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Yams said:


> Had to watch this again this morning


thanks for posting. I have the movie in my DVR and will be watching tis evening with a few cold ones.
RIP Robin.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am no expert of course, but I think some of the statements here indicate that many don't understand the power of true clinical depression. And, I hope you never do.

I don't tend to like cut and paste, but:

It was in one of Robin Williams' most memorable scenes that he said the words: â€œIf youâ€™re that depressed, reach out to someone. Suicide is a permanent solution for temporary problem.â€
That was back in 2009 on his movie, Worldâ€™s Greatest Dad.
Yesterday, what were a few words to a camera became a devastating reality that has left the world in mourning for a man so talented, yet so deeply unhappy. Robin had been found dead at his California home in what appeared to be suicide. His agent later confirmed he had been suffering from depression.
That, Iâ€™m sure, will leave many baffled and confused. I mean, how on the surface can a man worth millions, and who made millions laugh, succumb to such a low place? You just donâ€™t think it makes sense.
Nope. Unfortunately, still in 2014, mental health illnesses are stigmatized, so few people are able - or willing - to comprehend what they are and the extent to which they affect someoneâ€™s life. And those of their families.
Robin made no secret of the problems he had in his life. His last stint in rehab was just six weeks ago when he admitted himself in an attempt maintain the good work he had already done in being sober and clean.
Previously he had received help in 2006 and also admitted to having alcohol and cocaine problems in his 30â€™s.
Robin had tried, he clearly wanted to get better and he clearly wanted to do what he could to live a long, happy, content life with his wife Susan Schneider and his three children.
But, he simply couldnâ€™t. He was depressed and seemingly it got him at his core and he just couldnâ€™t get rid of it.
Many wonâ€™t understand this, the common advice given by friends and family of mental health victims is â€œpull yourself together,â€ or another popular phrase: â€œThink of those worse off than you.â€
I know, Iâ€™ve been there. My issue was a little different to Robinâ€™s - and thankfully it never got as bad. I got the right help and despite others feeling it okay to judge my illness. I was â€œmadâ€ â€œmentalâ€ â€œa lunatic.â€ Thankfully today, Iâ€™m happy.
But having been there I know that itâ€™s not easy to pull yourself out of a dark place - a black hole.
Wretchedly, Robin didnâ€™t make it. It was too much for him. And thatâ€™s what makes his Worldâ€™s Greatest Dad quote so eerie, so sadly ironic. He did reach out, time and time again. *For him, his depression wasnâ€™t a temporary problem*, it was there, endemic in his life for long enough to kill him.
For thatâ€™s what mental health conditions do - they end lives.

And itâ€™s about time help was improved for those who are suffering, and also for those who look down their noses, judge, laugh and ridicule, to stop. Depression and anxiety are not dirty words, theyâ€™re just not cancer or heart disease.
Being mentally ill is just as serious as having a physical ailment and I hope that as part of Robinâ€™s legacy, people will endeavor to learn more about such conditions and accept them.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sad that the man took his life, and give his family strength. 

I must be one of the few that did not care for his performances. He was like Jerry Lewis, to me.


----------



## LosingNemo (Feb 6, 2012)

Rest in peace.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

What a sad situation. You look at people and never know what they might be going through. They seem to have the world at their doorstep, but you never know what demons they might be facing. You look at Robin Williams and think, man, that guy has it all. Riches and fame sometimes does not equate to happiness. As many have said, he will be missed.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

I saw him do an interview many moons ago where he was asked about his ability to go from one subject to another so quickly and change characters and voices so seamlessly. He said that he had so many voices and thoughts going through his mind at any given time that it was exhausting. I can only imagine how, what we see as genius and a gift, could turn into a curse after 63 years of trying to calm those demons. Comedy was his outlet for releasing all of that energy...but you can't be on stage every night. It just wore him down. Without having lived with a mind like that, I certainly can't judge. RIP........


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man !!!.. What an awful way to go... RIP, Robin...truly one of our generation's geniuses ... What a waste....

*SAN RAFAEL, Calif. (AP) -- Robin Williams committed suicide by hanging himself with a belt at his San Francisco Bay Area home, sheriff's officials said Tuesday. **Marin County Sheriff's Lt. Keith Boyd said Williams' personal assistant found the actor Monday in a bedroom at his Tiburon home. The actor also had superficial cuts on his wrist, and a pocketknife was found nearby.*


----------



## plastics man (Jun 23, 2004)

I just lost my sister to this horrible disease on June 26. Having watched her deal with depression for 33 yrs., I still don't have any answers. We tried drs. all over Texas and out of state, she would go for long periods of time and seem to be doing fine, then one day it would hit her and she wouldn't want to talk to anyone nor leave her house for sometimes weeks at a time. The day it happened she seemed fine, she had been down but not real bad for the last year. My parents and myself had been monitoring her meds. and taking her to her dr. appointments and thought she was doing better. She had been staying with mom and dad the last year and I was there that day. She seemed no different, I was on the phone with my son and she walked by and said "tell Cody I love him" which I did and it was less then 3 minutes later that it happened. I still just don't understand and can't comprehend why. We have a very strong faith and are confident she is at peace with her Lord. Sorry for the long post, I just wish we understood more about this disease and how to help people who are affected by it.


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

Pain in the body you can describe. Emotional pain you can describe. The pain from depression...there is no way to describe it, but it is the worst pain a person can have. Body pain you can understand. You can point at it and everyone will understand. Emotional pain you can understand. You can tell everyone why and they will understand. Pain from depression, even the person who feels it doesn't understand, and there is no way to explain to anyone else what you yourself don't understand.

You can tell people you have it and many will say they understand, but few really will. Not their fault. They really do try. 

When someone takes their life, there are always comments about he had to be weak, things are never that bad, and many more like that. But unless you've felt that pain, unless you've carried it in your head, you just can't understand that it can get to be to much to handle.

People look at Robin and say he had it all; fame, fortune, a future. What they don't realize is he didn't have the one thing he really wanted and needed-peace within himself.

Guess I rambled on enough. Robin's life produced much good in the lives of people all over. I pray his death does the same thing-education about depression.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

mas360 said:


> I looked at the news this morning to see some 20,000 men, women, children of all ages struggled against starvation, thirst, exhaustion, summer sun exposure and terror to find their way up a mountain to save their lives from Muslim extremists. Most of them made it through despite of the horrible odds.
> 
> This afternoon I read the news of a man, who has a successful career, a loving family, living in a well to do environment with great financial wealth, ending his life because of alcohol addiction. Is the pain that great that he just had to end it all? Why couldn't he look at those unfortunate people to appreciate what he had and how lucky to be where he was in order to carry on living?
> 
> It just does not make sense.


You are right that it doesn't make sense but I doubt his suicide was caused by his alcohol addiction, that was a self help method of dealing with his depression that was evidently going on for a long time. 
There will never be another one like him and I will miss his brand of humor greatly.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

What a great loss.

If you're suffering from depression, please seek help. As with any medical condition it can be treated.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

One of the all time greats in Hollywood. RIP Mr. Williams, you will be missed greatly.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

gonna make myself unpopular here, but i think is total **** people are worked up about this old guy supposedly killing himself..so we are at war right now and we are worried about Disney actors ***??(look up Disney and pedophilia) talk about detouring the attention of the people..i personally find it sick that people are more worried about an overpaid millionaire who got to live to be an old man instead of the children being beheaded in the war we have our foot in..people around the world are worried about clean drinking water and where their next meal will come from and post after post on FB and these forums are about an actor who lived a over privileged life.
rant over go back to sleep america........................................................


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

SB, on one side you have a group of people who have been doing the same thing since the world began.
On the other you have a man who helped some of us forget, albeit for a short time, some of the insanity the world has to offer thru laughter. He had such a great gift in that it affected (made laugh) so many people (even the grunts fighting the world's atrocities).


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> gonna make myself unpopular here, but i think is total **** people are worked up about this old guy supposedly killing himself..so we are at war right now and we are worried about Disney actors ***??(look up Disney and pedophilia) talk about detouring the attention of the people..i personally find it sick that people are more worried about an overpaid millionaire who got to live to be an old man instead of the children being beheaded in the war we have our foot in..people around the world are worried about clean drinking water and where their next meal will come from and post after post on FB and these forums are about an actor who lived a over privileged life.
> rant over go back to sleep america........................................................


I get where you are coming from, but the two do not have to be mutually exclusive.

I can be equally outraged or upset about both, right?


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i would argue that less than 30% of the world has a TV so his impact is much smaller than the american people believe.
i would also suggest doing some research into Disney(pedophilia) and the Illuminati and robin williams.
he is/was a pawn. 
personally i say get back to issues that truly matter and dont let the american media choose for you what is important

im not trying to start a fight just trying to get people to see things from a different perspective..perspective is everything in this life..


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> i would argue that less than 30% of the world has a TV so his impact is much smaller than the american people believe.
> i would also suggest doing some research into Disney(pedophilia) and the Illuminati and robin williams.
> he is/was a pawn.
> personally i say get back to issues that truly matter and dont let the american media choose for you what is important
> ...


So why don't you join the Peace Corps & go make a difference...


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

the only difference an individual can make are life and spiritual changes in their own life.
change yourself, your outlook, the energy you portray on the planet, minimize your impact and give back. Teach the next generations to live better and you will "make a difference"


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Uh oh, someone's wearing their halo a little tight this morning... :rotfl:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> the only difference an individual can make are life and spiritual changes in their own life.
> change yourself, your outlook, the energy you portray on the planet, minimize your impact and give back. Teach the next generations to live better and you will "make a difference"


People can learn from Mr. Williams demons and perhaps now have the chance to understand these diseases better. Perhaps there are family members or friends that they might reach to that might be suffering from addiction or depression knowing now what the end result can be. The Serenity prayer comes to mind here...What exactly do you think you have the courage to change regarding the fighting thousands of miles overseas in other countries?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

What would you want on your Epitaph SB? I was noticing your location!! Hummmmm...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sure I feel the media sensationalizes cinema stars...They sensationalize everything. I don't worry too much (not at all actually) about stuff I don't have any control over. If one person in this country got a wake up call from the media attention surrounding the events leading up to Mr. Williams suicide then that is the good I see in the media exposure surrounding his unfortunate demise. I pray that they check themselves into treatment and get the professional help and support network to keep their demons under control, because those monsters will always be there just waiting for another weak moment to attack. The alternative is checking themselves into a hotel with an eight ball and a bottle of vodka trying to figure it out on their own.


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

SB, we can have an effect on each and every person we come in contact with each and every day. A simple friendly gesture can make their day better, which will affect everyone they come into contact with the rest of their day. 

To say we can only make a difference in our own lives...I brought 47 babies into this world. I'd say I affected 47 lives, plus the lives of all their family members. I lost tract of how many lives I saved by giving them medical treatment so they could survive long enough to get to a doctor-many lives were affected each and every time.

When we make a difference in someone else's life, we made a difference in our own. 

Making people laugh and forget their problems as Robin Williams did made a difference in the lives of those people. Walt Disney, the Illuminati, Robin's problems, does not change that.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

yall do know that everyone dies right? you, me your kids and every carbon based life form will eventually die.
personally i will consider myself **** lucky to live to be 60 years old
there are over 5 billion people on the planet who dont have a TV and have never heard of The Disney actor and live their day to day life just worrying about food, water, family and shelter. i find it disturbing that Americans are more worried about the death of a 60+ year old millionaire rather than worrying about how we are already in the next world war.
america is asleep and totally oblivious worried about the death of an old man(who is masonic) 
every carbon based lifeform will die, i dont see how is death is important other than that the media decided it should be, its a distraction for the Sheeple nothing more

i said change yourself so you can change others, you have to start with yourself before you can affect others positively.

saying that Disney makes good movies so the sexualization of children is okay is the problem to begin with. why the hell did people put up with that??
phallic images is just about every movie, you do know that Disney was a 33 degree freemason right? oh guess not :/

i would also say as far as people having "demons" DEAL WITH THEM, or find someone who can help you deal with them. 
and yes that is something that comes with being a high paid Illuminati Hollywood actor..they get something in the short term for a price


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

SB...I will pray for you.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

appreciate it 

as far as robin williams goes i personally consider him barely better than a child predator, he took part in deliberate act of sexualization of children through the media he helped create.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> appreciate it
> 
> as far as robin williams goes i personally consider him barely better than a child predator, he took part in deliberate act of sexualization of children through the media he helped create.


Jeez man...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> yall do know that everyone dies right? you, me your kids and every carbon based life form will eventually die.
> 
> No Chit Sherlock...I happen to be in the living & dying business.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should harness some of your worried energy and try to make the planet a better place starting in your own community. Volunteer at Texas Childrens Hospital and use some of that energy reading stories to dying kids. Maybe you could speak with the director of your local nursing home and spend time chatting with Grandpa whose family dumped him there and never visit. Go to a halfway house and take a struggling addict just one wrong move from being homeless, incarcerated, or dead, to a job interview to help get his life back on track. Don't come on here preaching what we should all be worried about if you aren't doing a farking thing to make a difference. I'm fortunate I snapped as to what I have and don't have the ability to make a difference in and around my life before I reached 60y/o. Just sit back and worry old man if that is all you have left.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

do some research on disney..


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

rugger said:


> Jeez man...


Its all good the guys from the milky way! LOL


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

The bull**** is getting deep in here this morning.


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Perhaps you should harness some of your worried energy and try to make the planet a better place starting in your own community. Volunteer at Texas Childrens Hospital and use some of that energy reading stories to dying kids. Maybe you could speak with the director of your local nursing home and spend time chatting with Grandpa whose family dumped him there and never visit. Go to a halfway house and take a struggling addict just one wrong move from being homeless, incarcerated, or dead, to a job interview to help get his life back on track. Don't come on here preaching what we should all be worried about if you aren't doing a farking thing to make a difference. I'm fortunate I snapped as to what I have and don't have the ability to make a difference in and around my life before I reached 60y/o. Just sit back and worry old man if that is all you have left.


 Well said.:cheers:


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i get it hes your hero for being an actor in movies
im out my views are there to see
if you choose to see past the truth, and the bigger picture and just be happy that he was a good actor thats fine..i personally cant
the ones that try the hardest for people to see them as good people are the ones you got to worry about..

out of the 8 billion people on the planet lets all talk about this one guy CHEERS


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

SB..your main theme seems to be a beef with Freemasonry. I am not associated with them but count myself lucky to have known many wonderful men who are. Below is a list of a few of those 'unimportant' Texas men who have been members in the past,and no one can question their contributions to our very existence here as Texans.. If any of my kids or grandkids ever were severly burned...I would pray they would be flown to Galveston to the Masonic Burn Institute, recognized as being one of the best in the nation , for care.. All provided at no charge to anyone.

I'm sorry but the rest of your rant I just cannot understand the reasons for.



Famous Texas Freemasons
Stephen F. Austin - Father of Texas - Louisiana Lodge No. 109, Ste. Genevieve, Mo.
Sam Houston - Hero of San Jacinto - Holland Lodge No. 1, Houston, Tx. Cumberland Lodge No. 8, Nashville, Tn.
William Barret Travis - The Defender of the Alamo - Alabama Lodge No. 3
James Bowie - The Greatest Fighter in the Southwest - Loge L'Humble Chaumiere No. 19, Opelousas, La.
David Crockett - King of the Wilderness - (lodge unknown - his Masonic apron, entrusted to the Sheriff of Weakley Co., Tn., has survived with the family of E. M. Taylor of Paducah, Ky.)
James Bonham - Alamo Defender and last messenger to leave the Alamo and return - (So. Carolina lodge records destroyed by fire in 1838)
James Fannin - Commander at Goliad - Holland Lodge No. 36, Brazoria, Tx.
Anson Jones - Last President of the Republic of Texas - Holland Lodge No. 1, Houston, Tx. Harmony Lodge No. 52, Phila. Pa.
Lorenzo de Zavala - First Vice-President of the Republic - Logia Independencia No. 454 (Gr. Ldg. of New York), Mexico City.
Jose Navarro - Texas Patriot and Legislator - American Virtue Lodge No. 10, Saltillo, Mexico.
Juan Seguin - Tejano Patriot - Holland Lodge No. 1, Houston, Tx.
Lawrence S. "Sul" Ross - Texas Ranger, Confederate General, Governor of Texas, President of Texas A&M - Waco Lodge No. 92, Waco.
John J. Kennedy - "Sheriff, leader of law and order faction of the Regulator-Moderator War, Confederate Captain" - Marshall Lodge No. 22, Marshall, Tx.
R.E.B. Baylor - Founder of Baylor University - Baylor Lodge No. 125, Gay Hill, Tx.
Benjamin F. Terry - Founder and Commander of Terry's Texas Rangers - Holland Lodge No. 1, Houston.
Thomas S. Lubbock - Commander of Terry's Texas Rangers - Holland Lodge No. 1, Houston.
Charles Goodnight - Plainsman and Cattleman - Phoenix Lodge No. 275, Weatherford, Tx.
Jimmie Rodgers - The Singin' Brakeman, Father of Country Music - Blue Bonnet Lodge No. 1219, San Antonio, Tx.
Audie Murphy - Most Decorated American Soldier of World War II - No. Hollywood Lodge No. 542
Gene Autry - The Singing Cowboy
Claire Chennault - Founder of the Flying Tigers
Edwin E. "Buzz" Aldrin - 2nd Man on the Moon - Clear Lake Lodge No. 1417, El Lago, Tx
James "Red" Duke - Chief of Trauma Center at Memorial Hermann Hospital, Houston, and the Creator of the Life Flight Helicopter System, the first air ambulance service in Texas. Hillsboro Lodge No. 196, Hillsboro, Tx.

:headknock


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

I am totally lost on this illuminati, child predator line. Kinda makes your argument sound hard to even follow.

What's wrong with mourning the death of someone? Why are you so upset by it? He happens to be famous for being in some very good movies, so more people than normal are mourning the loss.

Someone, hell anyone, committing suicide is tragic. The fact that he was a well liked, famous actor amplifies that. 

What is so bad about that? Just because I am mourning the loss of Robin Williams, doesn't mean that I don't care about anything else. Like i said before, People are capable of caring about multiple things at once.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

This could be medical. Perhaps take half a box of Ex-Lax and call us in the morning; maybe two mornings


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

(To much Ex-Lax already)


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

go to live leak and type in beheaded child...(DONT ACTUALLY DO IT)

an americans are worried about an actor
i see that as a problem

as for Freemason, yes our country is controlled by them they have money, power, and influence in every major branch of government

i chose to try to show people that robin williams worked with Freemasons (Disney) to make sexualized movies for children..
i find that unforgivable 

however americans has already proved is fine with that sort of thing over and over again..
heck bet most of yall are fans of Ted Nugent, he has made a habit of having sex with underage girls yet he is loved around the country..
i say ***?

guess im mental for not going with the crowd...


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

This was a comment someone made regarding Robin Williams death: "I don't understand why it feels like I lost a good friend. Normally the death of someone I don't know personally doesn't affect me but for some reason I'm devastated. He was just so kind and funny and such a big piece of happy childhood memories. It breaks my heart that he couldn't overcome his demons". 

My daughter and I were talking yesterday and as stated in comments above, maybe his death will help people realize that depression is a horrible disease and it will encourage people to get help who didn't want it or couldn't get it before his passing. Robin Williams made people (kids and adults alike) laugh and forget their troubles for awhile. He was a beloved figure on USO tours and helped with charities like St. Judes and others and he brought smiles to those who needed it most. . . RIP Robin Williams and thank you for your contributions, whether it was monetary or making someone laugh or smile and forget their problems for just a little while. . .


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

To quote a movie

Lighten up, Francis


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

SB, I have always looked forward to your posts, and I have read what you have to say. Hopefully you have said your peace and it has helped you. Now, you need to let it go. I hate to see anyone take their own life. My cousin did so, and I would have never thought he would do something like that. But you never know what demons some people are facing. We all have demons we face, some are just stronger than others. Maybe you are facing your own demons. If so, I hope you can keep them under control. RIP Robin Williams.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Looks like he may have been broke,3 wives 30mill in the hole,I'm sure that didn't help. http://www.forbes.com/sites/trialan...ts-next-for-robin-williams-family-and-estate/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

bill said:


> To quote a movie
> 
> Lighten up, Francis


dang, that made me spit coffee on my desk. 
this is getting amusing. 
RW is far from being my "hero", but I did laugh at/with him for 35 years. I remember watching his first HBO comedy special in the late 70s.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

gom1 said:


> Looks like he may have been broke,3 wives 30mill in the hole,I'm sure that didn't help. http://www.forbes.com/sites/trialan...ts-next-for-robin-williams-family-and-estate/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A net worth of $50,000,000 does not seem broke to me.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

SharkBait -
Something Jessica Chastain (Actress and Oscar Nominee) wrote:
""I'm the first person in my family to go to college. We didn't have a lot of money, and Juilliard is a pretty expensive school," she also explained in a previous interview with her _Take Shelter_ co-star Michael Shannon for _Interview_ magazine. "Robin Williams is a very generous Juilliard alumnus, and *gives a scholarship every two years to a student*, and it* pays for everything*, and I got it. I still haven't gotten to meet him."

Some people live a life that others never know what they did for their community b/c they didn't feel the need to advertise it. Mr. Williams went to parts of the world risking his life where others wouldn't dare to help soldiers, for just a couple of hours, forget the madness around them.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I was never a huge RB fan but that guy was incredibly talented. A lot of artists at his level have dealt with severe depression. I know he will be really missed. 

SB, lighten up, RB made a lot of people laugh, that's worth a lot in my book.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> To quote a movie
> 
> Lighten up, Francis


Uh, Oh !!!!

Skating on mighty thin ice here,SB..


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

You know it seems people can always find fault in other people. The reason is we all probably do something that other folks might not agree we. 
For one we might not no of there faults . We might overlook it because all we see is the person being one heck of a guy. 
This has happened to me even while reading a thread here at 2 cool. I'm all high & mighty about someone then find out he's got a bad fault. It hurts me to find out about his/her fault but I guess we all have some kind of fault that others might not like.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> gonna make myself unpopular here, but i think .


 I believe you're running under the false impression that you were actually popular on this site to begin with....

Robin's entire career was a humorous study of the human psyche, both good and bad.....his insight and the way he expressed it will be missed....
snookered


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Snookered said:


> I believe you're running under the false impression that you were actually popular on this site to begin with....
> 
> Robin's entire career was a humorous study of the human psyche, both good and bad.....his insight and the way he expressed it will be missed....
> snookered


Actually I think SB is quite popular here, and will continue to be. We all have differing opinions on certain things. I do not agree with him in this case, but he is entitled to his opinion. I still respect him and look forward to his posts.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Snookered said:


> I believe you're running under the false impression that you were actually popular on this site to begin with....
> 
> Robin's entire career was a humorous study of the human psyche, both good and bad.....his insight and the way he expressed it will be missed....
> snookered


Many unpopular folks on this site and if I remember correctly the "sharkbait" that used to frequent another fishing forum in the Coastal Bend was not exactly likely to be voted "most congenial" or rank up there in popularity by other forum members. If I am even close to being in the same ballpark this fellow was very obnoxious and profane on a charter trip that members of the aforementioned forum paid for a few years ago. Not that I am above reproach by any means(being the outspoken middle of the road Texan rarity) but I do not think there is much room for stone casting here by sharkbait or any of us.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

shaggydog said:


> Actually I think SB is quite popular here, and will continue to be. We all have differing opinions on certain things. I do not agree with him in this case, but he is entitled to his opinion. I still respect him and look forward to his posts.


Good attitude shag, but, the posts he made on this thread obviously didn't agree w/many, making people prolly think SB ain't right.....lol


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

I haven't been on here long enough to know who is popular and who isn't. Doesn't really matter as I've always decided about people on my own and not by other people's opinions. But I would hope that popularity isn't decided by who agrees with everyone and who doesn't. If we all had the same opinion, we would learn nothing from each other-and it would get very boring. When people disagree with me I usually learn from them as they try to make their point. Doesn't mean I will change my opinion, but I will change any thoughts if it is shown those thoughts are wrong. SB and I disagree on Robin Williams. Next subject we may just agree on. Everyone is different and believes different things and that is what keeps 2Cool so interesting.

SB, I look forward to the next discussion.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Sharkbait was a character in Finding Nemo, which is a Disney movie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bingo.......*



gom1 said:


> Looks like he may have been broke,3 wives 30mill in the hole,I'm sure that didn't help. http://www.forbes.com/sites/trialan...ts-next-for-robin-williams-family-and-estate/





gom1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The man was in a hell of a fix. His x-wives, money problems,booze and drugs.. got the best of him. Most of us know you can't settle your problems by hitting the bottle. He did for years and drugs. Serious depression is no fun. When you feel you are at rock bottom and NO WAY OUT, your mind tells you it's time to check out.
This man is only human. Famous or not, Loved by most....may he RIP now.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> Actually I think SB is quite popular here, and will continue to be. I still look forward to his posts.


 correct....his kayaking exploits continue to make my high-light reels on kayak and fishing safety, and what NOT TO DO.....

if you don't see anything unsafe about his latest youtube adventure, then you too must have a death-wish....
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1108410
snookered


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

SB all people will eventually die. If your/when your mother dies, you would feel saddened even if there are atrocities going on in the world at the time. 
Robin Williams has been a part of popular culture for the last 40 years or so. People feel emapthy for him and are saddened that he was in so much mental anguish he took his own life. Understand?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I will share that not being able to forgive people that have wronged me in the past have caused me many years of unnecessary grief and unrest. I have learned that resentments was the grey cloud that kept following me around keeping me from being truly happy (or as close as I could possibly get). I don't even know what to say about someone that carries a resentment towards someone that they didn't even personally know, as that is beyond my understanding. Carrying a resentment towards someone even after they are dead has to parallel somewhere along the lines of psychopathic behavior. Carry On...


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

near as I can tell, the OP was about the death of Robin Williams.

love him, hate him, or empathize with him, doesn't really matter. Everyone is entitled to have an opinion, and everyone is entitled to voice their opinion, but most times, not saying anything, is the right thing to do.

I think there is a recent post about common decency, and the lack of it for the most part in modern society.


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

USNHM-DV said:


> SB, we can have an effect on each and every person we come in contact with each and every day. A simple friendly gesture can make their day better, which will affect everyone they come into contact with the rest of their day.
> 
> To say we can only make a difference in our own lives...I brought 47 babies into this world. I'd say I affected 47 lives, plus the lives of all their family members. I lost tract of how many lives I saved by giving them medical treatment so they could survive long enough to get to a doctor-many lives were affected each and every time.
> 
> ...


Holy cow!!! Could not have said it any better!!!!!


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> gonna make myself unpopular here, but i think is total **** people are worked up about this old guy supposedly killing himself..so we are at war right now and we are worried about Disney actors ***??(look up Disney and pedophilia) talk about detouring the attention of the people..i personally find it sick that people are more worried about an overpaid millionaire who got to live to be an old man instead of the children being beheaded in the war we have our foot in..people around the world are worried about clean drinking water and where their next meal will come from and post after post on FB and these forums are about an actor who lived a over privileged life.
> rant over go back to sleep america........................................................


I usually like your posts BUT, Brother, half my salary is taken by the government of this country every two weeks to go towards doing the exact things you are talking about. Building roads, feeding, providing clean drinkable water, clothing and sheltering the poor AND those that CHOOSE not to work. AND, I would hope that the man that you obviously voted for as president would use some of that tax money to defend the young kid from being persecuted and beheaded.

The death of Robin Williams makes me sad. I think I have earned the right to feel that way....................


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I resent you Blk Jck 224!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> I resent you Blk Jck 224!


LOL...Luv You Bro...You were forgiven the same day for all your whining about our bumpy run across the bay!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Boils down to choice....you can mask it in drugs, alcohol or mental illness....kinda like going to the movies....if the movie suxs, get up and leave....
if life gets to that point, get up and leave...not a cop out, just a choice.
He had a haunted soul, as most of our truly talented artist...
RIP Robin Williams, you made a difference in a lot of lives...


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

His wife released today that he had not been drinking. Also, he was in the early stage of Parkinson disease, and that bothered him more than the depression. 

Just thought others might be interested in this development.


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

I have worked in a couple ERs as a tech and witnessed many attempted suicides and successful ones. They all had one thing in common; I believed them to be cowards and a waste of ER space. I mean come on, these people just wanted attention and were taking up a bed while "actual" sick people were suffering in the lobby.

One day a very attractive young woman about my age came in via ambulance and she had attempted suicide by cutting herself on both arms from inner wrists to her inner elbows. She was bleeding badly but didn't lose enough blood to be successful. I was shocked that she was so beautiful, which of course is stupid, as if pretty girls wouldn't kill themselves. 

I was further shocked when she was very talkative and quite funny. We talked as I flushed and bandaged her wounds until the ER doc could come in and suture her. She told me she wasn't sad but suffered from depression. As a spectator I never took the time to think that there was much difference.

She shared with me that she believed being sad as an emotion and depression as being a state of mind. She also compared suicide to a saturated wash rag; the rag can only hold so much water until it needs to be wrung out. She said that her depression sometimes saturated her so much that suicide seemed to be the only way to wring herself out. She didn't want attention and was embarrassed to be in a trauma room. She told me she could hear all the negative stuff being said about her at the nurses station by the ER staff. I couldn't help but wonder if any patients ever heard me say such cruel things when I thought they couldn't hear me. 

As an ER staff member, my job was to help save lives and we did so daily, but she forever changed me. Just because she didn't successfully kill herself or die, doesn't mean she didn't need to be saved. I am now disgusted by those who call suicidal people cowardly, but then again, I once said the same thing.

Robin Williams didn't need attention, he had plenty of that. He wasn't a coward, but so saturated he had no other way out.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Just my .02 on the matter....*

I spent the last 10 or so years of his life with my Father suffering...and finally dying..of Parkinsons. That shadow hangs heavy on me...always checking for any symptoms.. It was pure hell for him and all the rest of the family until the end..It's entirely possible that Robin was just trying to spare his loved ones (and himself) from the inevitable hell they were all certain to have to endure..

Just for those reasons...I personally would look for a way out if I developed the disease.. to spare my family what we have already been through as well as degenerating into essentially nothing myself..

RIP, Robin...you brought us much happiness..


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Great insight. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

JakeNeil said:


> I have worked in a couple ERs as a tech and witnessed many attempted suicides and successful ones. They all had one thing in common; I believed them to be cowards and a waste of ER space. I mean come on, these people just wanted attention and were taking up a bed while "actual" sick people were suffering in the lobby.
> 
> One day a very attractive young woman about my age came in via ambulance and she had attempted suicide by cutting herself on both arms from inner wrists to her inner elbows. She was bleeding badly but didn't lose enough blood to be successful. I was shocked that she was so beautiful, which of course is stupid, as if pretty girls wouldn't kill themselves.
> 
> ...


When I first started reading your story, I was thinking "gee, what a callous and insensitive jerk," but you learned something that day. I think you wanted to learn something because you took the time to listen.

Like the old saying goes, "don't judge someone until you've walked a mile in their shoes." You walked a mile with here that night, and you were blessed with a new perspective on life that you obviously needed.

Interesting story. Thanks for sharing. Your post made my day. Green.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

X2 excellent post Jake


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Different forms/type of suicide. Girl in the ER needs help. Can be fixed hopefully. Depression is a sickness. 

Guy who eats a bullet cuz he cheated on his wife and she left him with the kids,coward. Or pulls a double suicide,,,,that's the most cowardly shat you can do. Sorry, but there is a difference. At least in my eyes.

As far as Robin is concerned, I have no idea, didn't know the guy. 

And nice read jake.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

A lifetime of drugs and booze. Sad, but unexpected?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

spike404 said:


> A lifetime of drugs and booze. Sad, but unexpected?


Yeah...But apparently he died sober...That in and of itself I respect.

http://www.aol.com/article/2014/08/...d=maing-grid7|main5|dl2|sec1_lnk2&pLid=515500


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Michael J. Fox comes to mind right now. We will never know what actually spurred this.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Good post JakeNeil, thank you for that perspective. Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## OysterBay (Jan 1, 2008)

I lost my dad January 20th, 2014 to suicide. Miss him beyond belief. Still, I can't wrap my head around as to why a person would do this to themselves. Theres always hope.


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

All I have learned from this thread is that 99.9% of the people here are still good, caring, smart, intelligent people and there is still hope for this country. I guess thats why this board is so darn interesting and addictive.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

OysterBay said:


> I lost my dad January 20th, 2014 to suicide. Miss him beyond belief. Still, I can't wrap my head around as to why a person would do this to themselves. Theres always hope.


Very sorry for your loss. It is hard for us that do not deal with depression, or a wasting type of disease to understand what people that have those issues deal with, not only physically, but mentally and emotionally. I have experience with some that had and have depression issues. It is hard for me to understand, because I do not face those demons. I have asked why they feel the way they do, and they cannot explain it, or at least in a way that I can understand it.

For those that face those demons, share your feelings with God, He is there for you.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Yeah...But apparently he died sober...That in and of itself I respect.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I was wondering about this. The press made a big deal about it. But, would he still be alive if he had continued to drink or indulge in whatever was his drug of choice? Self medicating is beter than death. Would it had made a difference? Dunno.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

poppadawg said:


> Blk Jck 224 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah...But apparently he died sober...That in and of itself I respect.
> ...


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Suicide is the most selfish act anyone can do!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

finkikin said:


> Suicide is the most selfish act anyone can do!


Our returning soldiers suicide rate this year is something like 22 per DAY. I have a little trouble accepting the fact that all of them are 'selfish'...hwell:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

finkikin said:


> Suicide is the most selfish act anyone can do!


Easy for you to judge if you do not face the demons some face.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Tortuga said:


> Our returning soldiers suicide rate this year is something like 22 per DAY. I have a little trouble accepting the fact that all of them are 'selfish'...hwell:





shaggydog said:


> Easy for you to judge if you do not face the demons some face.


You don't think it is a selfish act?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

finkikin said:


> Suicide is the most selfish act anyone can do!


Is this just your opinion, or are you an expert on the thought processes of people who commit suicide?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

finkikin said:


> You don't think it is a selfish act?


I do not understand the act, so I certainly will not label it.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

mastercylinder said:


> Is this just your opinion, or are you an expert on the thought processes of people who commit suicide?


Nope, just my opinion. But, I do know that there are so many other people in this world who have it so much worse than Robin did that are fighting for life with everything they have! So yes, I call suicide a selfish act.



shaggydog said:


> I do not understand the act, so I certainly will not label it.


Ok shaggydog. Ok.


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

I read (and completely agree with) this article and found it very interesting. . .

https://www.madmimi.com/p/292b25

Everyone has the right to their own feelings and thoughts and opinions; I'm guessing the world would be a pretty boring place if we didn't!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Texasgirl44 said:


> I read (and completely agree with) this article and found it very interesting. . .
> 
> https://www.madmimi.com/p/292b25
> 
> Everyone has the right to their own feelings and thoughts and opinions; I'm guessing the world would be a pretty boring place if we didn't!


That link explains things very well. For those that don't have a mental illness it is very hard to understand. The analogy that the author used is very understandable.

Says I must spread.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

finkikin said:


> Nope, just my opinion. But, I do know that there are so many other people in this world who have it so much worse than Robin did that are fighting for life with everything they have! So yes, I call suicide a selfish act.


Therefore, I respect your opinion, but you don't know how good or bad Robin Williams had it mentally and emotionally. A lot of people have asked how a person with so much talent, fame and fortune could be so unhappy and depressed as to want to commit suicide.

This case exemplifies as well as any that I've ever seen that none of those things - money, possessions, celebrity - can by you love or happiness.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I think RW was far from selfish. Making people laugh and spending time with those seriously ill or US troops away from home is hardly selfish. The guy had demons in his head.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

mastercylinder said:


> Therefore, I respect your opinion, but you don't know how good or bad Robin Williams had it mentally and emotionally. A lot of people have asked how a person with so much talent, fame and fortune could be so unhappy and depressed as to *want* to commit suicide.
> 
> A choice "he" made.
> 
> *This case exemplifies as well as any that I've ever seen that none of those things - money, possessions, celebrity - can by you love or happiness.*


Agreed.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> Therefore, I respect your opinion, but you don't know how good or bad Robin Williams had it mentally and emotionally. A lot of people have asked how a person with so much talent, fame and fortune could be so unhappy and depressed as to want to commit suicide.
> 
> This case exemplifies as well as any that I've ever seen that none of those things - money, possessions, celebrity - can by you love or happiness.





finkikin said:


> Agreed.


I knew this day would come where someone actually agreed with Bruce! :biggrin:


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Anyone who is clinically depressed, with a diagnosis of Parkinsons, has plenty to worry about and money won't cure it, it's a terrible degenerative disease with a one-way ticket. I'm sure he thought he was doing his family a favor by checking out early, I would. He brought joy to millions of people, and his movies will continue that. More than we can claim.


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

finkikin said:


> Nope, just my opinion. *But, I do know that there are so many other people in this world who have it so much worse than Robin did that are fighting for life with everything they have*! So yes, I call suicide a selfish act.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I would rather be fighting their battle then the battle going on in my head. I understand their fight, I know how to fight it. The one in my head...I would prefer their battle.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

finkikin said:


> Suicide is the most selfish act anyone can do!


Is it more selfish for him to give up fighting a battle that he felt he could never win or for us to expect someone to continue living in pain (whether it be mental, physical, or emotional) for our sakes?

What makes the pain we feel due to the loss more important than the daily, overwhelming pain that a person must feel in order to commit the act?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

finkikin said:


> Suicide is the most selfish act anyone can do!


You must live pain free. You, me, or nobody knows the pain that your living with. I have a pain in my back that hurts me like you wouldn't believe. I don't wanna take my life over it but I can understand why someone would. RIP RW.


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

> Nope, just my opinion. But, I do know that there are so many other people in this world who have it so much worse than Robin did that are fighting for life with everything they have! So yes, I call suicide a selfish act.


I'm not a mental health expert, but it is really sad that people pass off depression as being imaginery of self inflected. Rather than standing in judgement, a prayer for RW along with a prayer of thanks that I haven't had to deal with a similar situation with myself or a loved one seems like a much better option.

Also, with all due respect, how in the world to you know that there are people in this world that have it so much worse than RW and are fighting for life? Is it because depression is isn't really an illness?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

revag12 said:


> I'm not a mental health expert, but it is really sad that people pass off depression as being imaginery of self inflected. Rather than standing in judgement, a prayer for RW along with a prayer of thanks that I haven't had to deal with a similar situation with myself or a loved one seems like a much better option.
> 
> Also, with all due respect, how in the world to you know that there are people in this world that have it so much worse than RW and are fighting for life? Is it because depression is isn't really an illness?


I think it's because you can see the effects of a paralyzing car wreck, an amputated leg, or a cancer-ravaged body. Depression eats away from the inside out.

It's the equivalent of someone who's had a sinus headache thinking that they understand the pain of a cluster headache. Until you've been suicidal, you can't truly understand how exponentially different it is from just being sad.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Trouthappy said:


> Anyone who is clinically depressed, with a diagnosis of Parkinsons, has plenty to worry about and money won't cure it, it's a terrible degenerative disease with a one-way ticket. *I'm sure he thought he was doing his family a favor by checking out early, I would. *He brought joy to millions of people, and his movies will continue that. More than we can claim.


Doing his family a favor? Are you serious? His family will probably never get over this.



Rubberback said:


> You must live pain free. You, me, or nobody knows the pain that your living with. I have a pain in my back that hurts me like you wouldn't believe. I don't wanna take my life over it but I can understand why someone would. RIP RW.


I have pains, and Yes RIP RW! Not saying RW was a bag guy or selfish guy. Just saying the "act" was selfish. There is always another way out right?



revag12 said:


> I'm not a mental health expert, but it is really sad that people pass off depression as being imaginery of self inflected. Rather than standing in judgement, a prayer for RW along with a prayer of thanks that I haven't had to deal with a similar situation with myself or a loved one seems like a much better option.
> 
> *Also, with all due respect, how in the world to you know that there are people in this world that have it so much worse than RW and are fighting for life? Is it because depression is isn't really an illness?*


With all do respect, Personal experience in my family. And I never said depression in not an illness.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I knew this day would come where someone actually agreed with Bruce! :biggrin:


Well, I got to call a spade a spade. Money and fame can't buy love and happiness! When he's right I will call it. :cheers:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Ron White remembers Robin Williams


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

finkikin said:


> But, *I do know* that there are so many other people in this world who have it so much worse than Robin did that are fighting for life with everything they have! So yes, I call suicide a selfish act.


How do you KNOW that? Are you are a mental health professional? Please put into words for us how a person suffering from severe depression and diagnosed with Parkinson's feels.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> How do you KNOW that? Are you are a mental health professional? Please put into words for us how a person suffering from severe depression and diagnosed with Parkinson's feels.


You need to read...

post 146, 159...

Do not know how a person with his illness feels, but there are other people in this world who have the same type of illness or worse that FIGHT everyday to stay alive. Would you agree?


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I doubt depression can be measured like a number or a degree. Some people have different tolerances, chemical makeup, experiences that compound etc. The bottom line is that it is an illness, a disease. If a cancer victim could not whip cancer and died would you call them a weenie?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

finkikin said:


> You need to read...
> 
> post 146, 159...
> 
> Do not know how a person with his illness feels, but there are other people in this world who have the same type of illness or maybe even worse that FIGHT to stay alive. Would you agree?


I would not. You cannot compare pain that you do not experience. You can say this leg ache is worse than the previous one that I had, but you cannot say that your leg ache is worse than mine. Why? Because the brain is a complex organ and no two individuals process the same information exactly the same way.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

finkikin said:


> You need to read...
> 
> post 146, 159...
> 
> Do not know how a person with his illness feels, but there are other people in this world who have the same type of illness or worse that FIGHT everyday to stay alive. Would you agree?





txgoddess said:


> I would not. You cannot compare pain that you do not experience. You can say this leg ache is worse than the previous one that I had, but you cannot say that your leg ache is worse than mine. Why? Because the brain is a complex organ and no two individuals process the same information exactly the same way.


I disagree also...There are also those that have the same type of illness or not as worse that concede and take their own lives everyday.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> How do you KNOW that? Are you are a mental health professional? Please put into words for us how a person suffering from severe depression and diagnosed with Parkinson's feels.





finkikin said:


> You need to read...
> 
> post 146, 159...
> 
> Do not know how a person with his illness feels, but there are other people in this world who have the same type of illness or worse that FIGHT everyday to stay alive. Would you agree?


 We can just agree to disagree. I don't think your "selfish" label is necessarily right.


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

Wouldn't it be more selfish for family and friends to want someone to continue to suffer so *they *don't have to experience grief?


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

duckmania said:


> I doubt depression can be measured like a number or a degree. Some people have different tolerances, chemical makeup, experiences that compound etc. The bottom line is that it is an illness, a disease. *If a cancer victim could not whip cancer and died would you call them a weenie?*


There is a big difference between cancer killing someone, than someone killing themselves.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

USNHM-DV said:


> Wouldn't it be more selfish for family and friends to want someone to continue to suffer so *they *don't have to experience grief?


I bet they are really suffering now.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

txgoddess said:


> I would not. You cannot compare pain that you do not experience. You can say this leg ache is worse than the previous one that I had, but you cannot say that your leg ache is worse than mine. Why? Because the brain is a complex organ and no two individuals process the same information exactly the same way.


Good point txgoddess. Can't argue with that. But that still does not change my opinion that the act in itself is a selfish act.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

The point is severe depression is a disease. Although it may not kill you, you may end up dead, same as cancer can do. Dead is dead.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

finkikin said:


> Good point txgoddess. Can't argue with that. But that still does not change my opinion that the act in itself is a selfish act.


People do very few things that are not in their own self-interest. Even those who believe that the dead are in a much better place would probably keep a person alive, given the choice.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

duckmania said:


> The point is severe depression is a disease. Although it may not kill you, you may end up dead, same as cancer can do. Dead is dead.


Yup, dead is dead but unfortunately his own hands caused the death, not natural causes.


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

finkikin said:


> I bet they are really suffering now.


 That really doesn't answer the question tho does it?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

finkikin said:


> Good point txgoddess. Can't argue with that. But that still does not change my opinion that the act in itself is a selfish act.





finkikin said:


> Yup, dead is dead but unfortunately his own hands caused the death, not natural causes.


What I have gathered from of all your self absorbed posts is that there is a much better chance of someone throwing your arse off a bridge than you jumping off of it on your own.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I gathered the same thing.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> What I have gathered from of all your self absorbed posts is that there is a much better chance of someone throwing your arse off a bridge than you jumping off of it on your own.





duckmania said:


> I gathered the same thing.


 The 2 peas in a pod.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Killing yourself is not a good plan. You devastate the people that love you. The dark place you are will evenually fade. I understand it, but can't condone it. His kids are permanently damaged. It is a selfesh act in that respect


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

poppadawg said:


> Killing yourself is not a good plan. You devastate the people that love you. The dark place you are will evenually fade. I understand it, but can't condone it. His kids are permanently damaged. It is a selfesh act in that respect


Be aware poppadawg, the yuppies will get you when you speak the truth...


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

so how do you guys feel about signing a DNR? Isn't that the same thing? Or refusing chemo? Quitting dialysis (sp) when it's keeping you alive? I used to feel it was a cowards way out-have seen-been around situations that have totally changed my mind. 

I don't think there is an answer to this. Maybe when one of ya'll get up there, you'll send us THE answer.

Glad this discussion has been pretty mild in disagreement. Hope you all can agree to disagree on this one!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> so how do you guys feel about signing a DNR? Isn't that the same thing? Or refusing chemo? Quitting dialysis (sp) when it's keeping you alive? I used to feel it was a cowards way out-have seen-been around situations that have totally changed my mind.
> 
> I don't think there is an answer to this. Maybe when one of ya'll get up there, you'll send us THE answer.
> 
> Glad this discussion has been pretty mild in disagreement. Hope you all can agree to disagree on this one!


He hung himself! This was not a DNR situation...Get off your high horse. His hands did this. No medical assistance. He did it. It was selfish.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

finkikin said:


> Be aware poppadawg, the yuppies will get you when you speak the truth...


 Goodness gracious! Give it up!


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

I find it interesting how many "experts" really have no idea what it is like to experience major depression and all the secondary issues that come with it (it's never just depression). Those that have hands on experience-close family member, patient, etc- have a much better idea of what someone goes thru with this mental issue and seem to understand to a point what it can drive a person to do. If nothing else, this discussion should show people why many keep it a secret. And, yes, I'll admit my secret, I have first had experience. ptsd, major depression disorder, anxiety, social phobia. Do not judge anyone or what they do until you have carried their pain. And now it's time for me to fade back into the shadows and just listen. After almost 200 posting by different people, hopefully at least one person is educated on the truth about depression so they can help if someone around them experiences it.


----------

